# Copy tracks from one Logic project to another?



## Maestro77 (May 19, 2014)

Can't seem to find an answer to this anywhere online so here's my question:

I'm re-recording several very old rock demos of mine to get them up to date with my new samples & plugins. I want to use a new rock template I've created that has various individual drum channel strips/plugins and busses. I'd like to copy some of my old tracks, some of which have plugins that I'd like to keep, to a new project that uses this template. I know I can import audio & MIDI files individually and then save my old channel strip settings for recall in the new project, but is there a way to simply copy & paste an entire track, including its plugins and audio/MIDI regions, from one Logic project to another? Then I could open both projects and copy/paste everything in a flash. Thanks!


----------



## rpaillot (May 19, 2014)

Yes You Can.

File, import, choose logic session file you want to import tracks from , then you should see a window opening on the right ( after choosing logic file) , with the list of the tracks . you can choose to import only the midi, or the midi + the instrument , or the midi + the instrument + the insert + the bus + ... everything


----------



## Maestro77 (May 19, 2014)

rpaillot, thanks! Some of my old projects needed to be re-saved as Logic Pro X files first but your directions work perfectly.


----------

